# I Need Information :(



## Ibsnewbie90 (Feb 22, 2012)

Im an IBS newbie! I got diagnosed with ibs before christmas 2011,which lead to depression and anxiety It has my life ruined! I cant leave the house i cant eat incase i need to use the bathroom asap







i cant eat most foods incase they cause severe pains the doctors are giving me tablets upon tablets which are startin to stop working! hate this would just love some more useful information from you ibs sufferers! Pretty Please lol X


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

What are your worse symptoms? If you tell us we can guide you better. Do you tend to have more diarrhe (D) or constipation (C)? etc.. let us know.FYI IBS guts like to be busy. Skipping meals can make symptoms worse. Depression can be treated... talk to your Dr.


----------



## CaitlinD (Apr 8, 2012)

I've had IBS(D) for around 5 years now and I understand your frusteration. What I can tell you is not to give up and try to surround yourself with people who love and support you. Having that support makes a world of difference! I wish you luck!


----------



## jazz90 (May 16, 2012)

Hi everbody, I sometime do self talking, wandering if it is normal or should I consult a doc?


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

> Hi everbody, I sometime do self talking, wandering if it is normal or should I consult a doc?


Positive self talk is an excellent tool! Negative self talk is another story....that one might need help to overcome.but ANYtime you are concerned about something.. go ahead and ask your Dr.


----------

